# Puppy's paw pads turned up and has a funny walk



## kkissane (Jun 12, 2010)

I have a 7 month old, 28 pound, we think a flat coated retriever mix and she has been walking kind of funny lately. It seems as if her back legs seem to click and it doesn't look normal compared to my other dog's gait which is alot smoother. It's not really a sway....more of just a rougher up and down movement....it's hard to explain....but her back legs just dont walk as smooth as my other dog. She's not in pain and she does everything else fine I'm just afraid it might turn out to be something more serious when she's older (arthritis, hip dysplasia) or maybe she's just still growing into her legs??? But I'm not sure if its something to do with her hips or legs causing this funny walk or if it might possibly be her paw pads. Her back paw pads seem to turn up when she walks instead of lying flat on the ground. I've inspected her pads and theres no burns, cuts, or blisters. So I don't know if this can be normal or if something unusual is going on with her paw pads. Any advice would be great!!

Oh and she does get alot of exercise. Which I have tone down alot in the past month after looking up over exercising your puppy which I thought might be a cause to her walking funny.....


----------



## Cracker (May 25, 2009)

It's hard to say without a full physical exam.
Your description is hard to imagine...is it like she's walking on her tippy toes? If so it may be her knees or lower back causing her issues.
You really should ask your vet and have him watch her walk and palpate her legs, hips and lower back and if necessary do xrays.
She may not SEEM to be in pain, but if she's compensating by walking differently, then I would bet that she IS hurting and hiding it well. Dogs are good at that.


----------



## kkissane (Jun 12, 2010)

Not her tip toes. Its the other way around as if she's walking on her "heels". As if she's walking on the main pad and all the other smaller pads don't lay completely flat on the ground but rise up some in the front where her nails are.


----------



## Cracker (May 25, 2009)

Okay, so her hocks are sitting really low to the ground? (The hocks are the backside of the lower part of the leg, above the "ankle" and below the knee.)
This does sound like hips or lower back.
Please have her thoroughly checked out.


----------



## kkissane (Jun 12, 2010)

Its almost as if shes just walking on the main pad and not the "toe" part of the pads. Now that I think about it, its almost as if a person would walk with their toes raised in the air.....if that helps at all.....lol


----------



## kkissane (Jun 12, 2010)

No actually they're not....is there anyway for me to post a video on here??


----------



## Cracker (May 25, 2009)

You can post a youtube link.
I would be interested in seeing it for sure, but you STILL should see a vet.


----------



## cshellenberger (Dec 2, 2006)

As Cracker said, a vet exam is in order. Dogs hide pain well, so it could be years before she gets bad enough for YOU to recognize her as being in pain.


----------



## Elana55 (Jan 7, 2008)

I saw a poorly bred (and poorly trained as well) GSD in the park once that walked like this. It was as if he walked on the heel part of the large pad and the toes themselves pointed straight up and the toe pads, instead of being parallel to the ground (and ON the ground) were perpendicular to the ground.. not on the ground at all! 

Not every step was like this.. but as he stood there he was like this. 

I too suggested a vet exam as it seemed the angles of the hind leg were 'wrong." Dog was not in pain... and I am not sure what they did. Fact is, I am not sure a vet could help this dog.. but you cannot know until the dog is looked at.


----------



## kkissane (Jun 12, 2010)

elana55- That sounds exactly like what is going on with my puppy

Here's a youtube video of it

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pc_YMf0SgXI

And how can you tell if your dog has swollen paw pads??

Because if they were swollen I can see why she would not walk on them all the time.....I just can't tell the difference.....


----------



## Elana55 (Jan 7, 2008)

I will take a look tomorrow... I have dial up here so no U-Tube on this machine! 

Swollen pads are Red and the flesh on the toes will swell up around the nail bed. Swollen is not just the pads.. it usually extends into the foot. 

I would still discuss with a Vet.


----------



## MoosMom (Sep 15, 2009)

I groom dogs quite frequently that stand on my table with their feet positioned like that. I can't be sure if there is a term used for it or not. Hopefully someone else chimes in about it


----------



## kkissane (Jun 12, 2010)

Oh ok, so how she walks on her paws could actually be normal?? I wasn't sure if this was common or not....


----------



## MoosMom (Sep 15, 2009)

I would still consult your vet for sure, but to me it doesn't look strange.


----------



## ChrissyBz (Aug 10, 2007)

No, it doesn't sound normal.


----------



## Thracian (Dec 24, 2008)

I watched the video. Honestly, that doesn't look comfortable. Not sure if the dog is in pain, but I would definitely take it to a vet to find out for sure.


----------



## ChrissyBz (Aug 10, 2007)

Thracian said:


> I watched the video. Honestly, that doesn't look comfortable. Not sure if the dog is in pain, but I would definitely take it to a vet to find out for sure.


^ That.


----------



## CoverTune (Mar 11, 2007)

She does look to be in some kind of pain, judging from her gait in that video.


----------



## OneItalianFlower (Jun 11, 2010)

I third the idea that her gait seems strained, and that you should go to the vet. Keep us posted!


----------



## Elana55 (Jan 7, 2008)

Finally got to look at this and she moves stiff behind. Not exactly lame.. just stiff and I am guessing that the issue is higher up than the foot.


----------



## ChrissyBz (Aug 10, 2007)

I see a back issue more than legs. Looks like my lab did when she injured her spine.


----------



## Jmesea (11 mo ago)

It’s been quite a few years since you posted- my puppy has this same issue with her paws- I don’t notice her walking stiff like your puppy- but her pads pop up sometimes when she stands. I would love to hear how your dog is doing now and if you ever figured out what it was. I am worried about long term issues since she is currently only 7 months old.


kkissane said:


> Not her tip toes. Its the other way around as if she's walking on her "heels". As if she's walking on the main pad and all the other smaller pads don't lay completely flat on the ground but rise up some in the front where her nails are.


----------



## DaySleepers (Apr 9, 2011)

This poster hasn't been here in over a decade, so I'm closing this thread to further replies. Please start your own thread about what you're experiencing with your pup, including what any vet or specialist has said, and we'll do whatever we can to help!


----------

